# I'm confused by California Laws...



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

How is it that I can go into my local B&M here in NorCal in the towns of Loomis, Sacramento and Folsom and buy a stick in there and smoke it in there, but I can't smoke in a bar? Whats the situation there?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I think there is an exception in the law for tobacco shops. So if some percentage of your sales (say 51%+) are tobacco based; you can smoke inside. This way they wouldn't shut down all tobacco shops and feel the bad press of it.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> I think there is an exception in the law for tobacco shops. So if some percentage of your sales (say 51%+) are tobacco based; you can smoke inside. This way they wouldn't shut down all tobacco shops and feel the bad press of it.


That's it. There is an exception in the law for businesses who's primary income is from tobacco.

.


----------



## jafount (Jan 16, 2008)

The crappy thing with this state is as soon as a retailer tries to sell some nice scotches to pair with cigars, the state revokes your exempt status.

What a joke. I don't understand this crap. Why can't we have "smoking bars" in California? The stupid nanny law is there to "protect employees" but what if the employee smokes? Why can't there be smoking bars where the employee who happens to smoke OR chooses to "assume the risk" can work there thus mitigating the whole "employee safety garbage"? I think I'm getting sick of the gubment telling people what to do.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

You can't smoke in bars in NorCal? We can smoke in a lot of the bars down here in SoCal.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

These are the guideline for a bar to follow, or workplace, if they want to allow smoking. There are loopholes.



> *LEGAL PARAMETERS OF THE CALIFORNIA SMOKE-FREE WORKPLACE LAW (LABOR CODE 6404.5)
> *by Barbara Solomon, Deputy City Attorney - San Francisco
> Evan A. Braude, Special Assistant City Attorney - Los Angeles
> Brian Doyle, Senior Assistant City Attorney - San Jose
> ...


Link


----------



## fuubar (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want a beer with your smoke i'd recommend tobacco republic in loomis. I used to love that place while i still lived over there. They cant sell you beer... but you can serve yourself from the bar on the back wall.



jafount said:


> How is it that I can go into my local B&M here in NorCal in the towns of Loomis, Sacramento and Folsom and buy a stick in there and smoke it in there, but I can't smoke in a bar? Whats the situation there?


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

The Occidenental bar in SF (where i happen to hang out at times) allows you to smoke and have a drink indoors. I believe the catch is that all the employees are part owners.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

sikk50 said:


> You can't smoke in bars in NorCal? We can smoke in a lot of the bars down here in SoCal.


Really? Which ones?

I have not seen any. Some info would be great.


----------

